# Feb 1, 2020 Webster FL is the place to be!



## FLQuacker (Nov 20, 2019)

Wild Turkey Extravaganza at TrueHeart Ranch.

Florida's finest call makers will be pimping their goods :)

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 21, 2019)

Purple

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2019)

Okee Dokee see you there!!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 21, 2019)

Wish I could be there.


----------



## TTP GC (Nov 21, 2019)

Sponsor for Enduring Gratitude hosting 150 military the next weekend sporting Clay's and 600 pheasants , I make 50 calls for give aways great time feb 8th
Maybe next year

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder. See you there Wayne.


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 21, 2019)

10-4! You guys pull any good quotas?


----------



## Ray D (Dec 22, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> 10-4! You guys pull any good quotas?


I didn’t pull anything for the first two weekends but I did draw one for later in the season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 21, 2020)

Less than 2 weeks away! Come check out some awesome call makers from all over the Southeast!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 21, 2020)

Wish I could be there!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 22, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Less than 2 weeks away! Come check out some awesome call makers from all over the Southeast!View attachment 177875


Well it looks like I aint going to make it. Got a knife making one on one class set up with a Master Bladesmith for those dates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 27, 2020)

This coming Saturday Feb 1st! Hope some of the FL boys & gals can come see us and a LOT of the South's finest call makers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 27, 2020)

wish I were closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 27, 2020)

Hope to make it up there again this year Wayne. John and I are snipe hunting that morning with intentions of swinging by the show afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey @Lou Currier, you making it up to the show this weekend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 29, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Hey @Lou Currier, you making it up to the show this weekend?



@Lou Currier @rocky1 

Yea Lou...I missed ya in N FL this past summer. Maybe the Rockmeister can ride down too.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 1, 2020)

Good talking with you and your wife today Wayne. Hope you sell a bunch. Remember, this is Gator country. Lol
Ray


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 1, 2020)

Lol...business picked up after that tip!! Great seeing ya again Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 1, 2020)

Ray made a very keen observation...as being in the rivals camp. I had 1 more button :)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 1, 2020)

I wouldn't let anyone see me wearing that! 


Hope ya sold a bunch. Got any pics of the extravaganza?


----------

